# Sex drive low.....



## stepmomandwife08 (Nov 18, 2008)

Im not even sure where to post this thread at but here it goes..

This past week I have found out alot about my family I had NO clue about..things have happened thats really distracted and im not on my sex high like I usually am...we tried a few nights ago but it just wasnt good and we both know when sex is going to be bad so we usually tell each other that we arent in the mood..last night I was so emotionally,mentally not there....Last night my husband wanted me to talk about whats going on..i laid in bed and i cried and started telling him how my family's bs was really getting to me...

not even 15 mins later he starts masturbating beside me and he made the comment that he wanted to cum..okay fine..ill put aside my issues and ill help you cum..so what i can push my issues aside and help him..so what no big deal..but when i got upset was when he said "im nervous ive never masturbated with you around"..that right there made me really upset..today we havent even talked..i feel a bit used and taken advantage of...its like sometimes he doesnt really care what im going through..am i over reacting right now?!? This isnt the first time this has happened..i want to make my husband happy but im tired of feeling like im being taken advantage of...any advise??


----------



## magicsunset08 (Oct 30, 2008)

timing is everything. and your hubby had poor timing. I don't know anyone who would not have felt used in that type of situation.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

I'd definitely be hurt if that happened to me. Im sure he has no idea how what he did hurt you. make sure you talk to him and watch your automatic thoughts; like telling yourself, "he doesnt care about how i feel." that's an assumption that can create a lot of problems. He just did a stupid thing. It doesnt mean he doesnt care how you are feeling. 

Something I do with my H is I will tell im I have something really important to talk to him about and I will ask him if he can listen. Its really helped me. I set a time limit. For my H, i've noticed that its really hard for him to know when im really needing his attention, and when im just rambling. he was on overdrive trying to pay attention to what i was saying. so now he knows when i really want him to pay attention. its really helped him.


----------



## flaymon1 (Dec 19, 2008)

that's definitely a foot in mouth moment....I totally understand the family BS cloud I,v got one that rains on my parade every now and then.


----------

